# F 650 and F 750



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Anyone else here own a new style F 650 or F 750?

What are your thoughts on the truck?

Like it? 

I am thinking of changing some of our business opperations, and these trucks could play a key role. My drivers like them, the guys that ride in them like um. I want to here from a few other guys that use them.

Geoff


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Yesterday i was at a party for a fire department and was talking to one of the guys who's a head foreman at a landscaping company near me. He said that they have a 650 cdl beater, 6 speed, diesel and the trucks his baby. he said he loves this truck. Before the cdl beater ford their bigger dump was a gmc, i guess they swtiched brands. I've seen most of their new trucks ford. 
here's a link from ford diesel on their F650/750 forum

hope this helps a bit,

bryan


----------

